# The Mirrors of Hall: improv big band fusion filthiness



## Varcolac (Jun 2, 2012)

I recently joined a band for a friend of a friend's PhD research, and it's essentially the anti-big band. 

The idea is, rather than having a band play the riff then comp the changes while people solo their 32 bars, to have the entire piece be a combination of collaborative improvisation and orchestrated composition. The bass parts were specifically written for 5-string bass, which is where I come in. I'm playing them on my 6-string because uh... MORE STRINGS YO (and my 5-string's tuned to G#). It alternates between groovy, introspective, and a bit unlistenable. It's a lot of fun to play!

We recorded a couple of pieces at our last rehearsal, we were missing a few saxophones but it still sounded pretty good in retrospect. Have a listen:

The Mirrors of Hall's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------

